

Steve Jobs is Alive - Brajeshwar
http://stevejobsmonitor.com/

======
there
but this site isn't, apparently.

------
samstave
was this inspired by this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2979655>

~~~
Brajeshwar
I guess, that and few other false stories floating around.

